# The Hammer of Olympia



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Prologue:


Elesia IV, fortress world of the Imperium of Man on its northeastern fringes, bastion of hope for the numerous worlds that stand behind its iron curtain of battleships. In its towering hives filled with Imperial Guard trained to fight and defend that one planet nothing goes unseen or unheard by the upper echelons of command, the threat of invasion from not only the Tau but other forces as well has hardened the people of this world into fighting machines. It is said they are second only to the Cadians and if their regiments were allowed to journey out into space to fight the Xenos, Traitor, and Daemon that they would do just as well if not better. 

Yet by the decree of the High Lords of Terra and the High Command of the Imperial Guard the Elisians are to be held on their home planet and surrounding systems to defend those lands. While the question why sometimes passes through their minds the average soldier doesn't care, they get enough action from just the Tau. While most of the commanders aren't privy to why they are not to be moved the tip of the command iceberg knows full well. 

Elisia IV's sister fortress world Fallan, its next door neighbor in galactic terms, is built to the same standards as Elisia. Towering bastions filled with guns and men ready to fight and die for their Imperium, that is why when two weeks ago they lost all contact with Fallan the High Command of Elisia IV put their forces on red alert. Rumor of a large fleet spreading out across the eastern fringe had of course made its way to Elisia IV but while the soldiers had of course conversed about it, it had fallen on the deaf ears of their officers. 

Now a week later scouting reports of the largest fleet seen in this sector have been flooding their systems. Most of the ships being large troop transports or what looked like twisted versions of Imperial transports, the officers who had once turned a deaf ear to the rumor were now aiming both eyes on what they read every morning. Yet today came the most chilling news, more so then when Titan transports had been seen, among the smaller ships of what the officers could only assume were traitor guardsmen could be seen giant floating fortresses adorned with spikes and trimmed in yellow and black chevrons. A single picture confirmed their greatest fears, on the front of a blunt-nosed battleship was a leering iron skull over an eight pointed star and barely visible on the side an iron gauntlet gripping a bleeding heart. The Iron Warriors had come to Elisia IV.

------------------------------

Ok so this Rp is going to center around the siege of Elisia IV, the siege being committed by the Iron Warriors and the many traitor guard and chaos Titans that accompany them. You will be a part of the Eighth Grand Company, led by the Black Apostle Vilhelm (yes that is my name) and his four company captains. I will playing the Black Apostle and about three other NPCs that you will deal with from time to time, including the leaders of the traitor gaurd and titan legio.

your character will be the head of a squad of iron warriors, but who and what their specialty is is all up to you. i am not looking for an exact number of players but will close this thread down when i believe i have enough. this will be the sheet i would like you to use, for things like possessed please PM me first (i would only like two or three teriminator squads and i am allowing ONE obliterator squad for whoever wants to take up that challenge);

Name:
Age: (are you an old legionaire, have you been around since the heresy with the Black Apostle or were you recently recruited?)
Physical Description: (what do you look like)
Type of squad: (heavy weapons? just bolters? CC?)
Equipment: (this will go along with what kind of squad you lead)
Company: (what company are you a part of? there are four companies)
Personality: (what kind of personality do you have, try to be distinct here)
Backround: (try to be descriptive please)

so that is basically it, their are four company captains (if you want to read the fluff i have on this whole grand company to get a better idea the link is in my sig) the first company captain is Barok (NPC), the second company captain will be played by Euphrati, the third company captain will be played by Deathbringer, and the fourth company captain Aresk (NPC). i have been waiting to do this Rp for a very long time and i hope all of you who join will also enjoy it, i promise to make it fun for everyone but do no think you will be invincible:biggrin: if the guns of the enemy dont kill you the favor of your daemon prince might.......


----------



## papercutdan (Oct 28, 2009)

Name: Lucas Ironclaw

Age: (Ironclaw has been around since the start of the chapter. It is sometimes despuded that he might me the oldest member of the Iron Warriors chapter. There is little evedence of this, but it is widly assumed.)

Physical Description: (He weres an iron mask with no detail just two eye holes glowing red. Ironclaw never takes it off and because of this rumors have started that his face has been so corrupt over the years that to look at his face would make even the stongest man puke, but this is just a rumor and no one knows if this is true.)

Type of squad: (Ironclaw leads a terminator squad)

Equipment: (Everyone in his 6 man squad has twin-lightning claws.)

Company: (1st Company.)

Personality: (Ironclaw has a tendency to strick fear into his enemies and even his comrades. He rairly speaks to anyone of a low rank and if he does speak to someone of a lower rank it is certainly the last words they will ever hear. He is very good at keeping a cool head in and out of the heat of battle and has never lost his temper. Ironclaw does not go anywhere without his squad and strongly feels that his squads victories lie in there abitity to work perfectly as a unit.)

Backround: (Ironclaw is always one step ahead of the enemy and can predict the next move of the enemy with dead on accuracy, making him an ideal tactician. Ironclaw has a phycic connection with his squad mates and can comunicate with them through telepathy, this is why Ironclaw and his squad are never caught speaking to each other. There telepathy goes beyond just comunication but taps into each others emotions and feelings. As a squad they are near flawless, being able to work as if they were one. Ironclaw has had the same exact squad with him since the heresy and has has only lost four men in his once ten man squad, he holds the record in the chapter for the least amout of deaths in his squad. Ironclaw refuses to take new recrutes into his squad believing that it will upset the ballence of his squads efficency and to undertake. Lucas Ironclaw name is famouse throughout the Chapter. He has been the hero of many battles.)


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Sounds interesting.

Name: Maximus Perciuos
Age: How long ago was the Heresy?
Physical description: Huge for a marine and unbeleivably strong, tall, White eyes and a multitude of scars. Bionic left eye.
Type of squad: Raptors/bikes
Equipment: Power sword and axe combo also bolt pistol and if on bike twinlinked bolter.
Company: First sergeant of Second company
Personality: Cold and uncaring to all but his squad mates who are for the most part old friends, while still being quite rebellious.
Backround: Maximus fought in the Horus heresy at Terra and reaped a bloody toll as he fell upon the Blood angels at the gates before being almost mortally wounded by Sigismund the Emperors Champion when they met in combat and the black sword sliced away Maximus's left eye and stabbing his first heart.
Since then he has had a burning hatred for Black Templars and has also fought in many of the major battles of the past millenium such as Armaggedon, eight of the Black crusades and many more.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Shadow-Smith Arkias. 

Age: A Veteran of the Great Crusade, Arkias is a Terran who originally remained Loyal to the Emperor, he was present when Perturabo was found. 

Physical Description: Not a lot can be said about the way Arkias looks. For after he and his Squad had been attacked by the Imperial Fists Post-Heresy he and his Brethren had took black steel plates, and cut away the skin of their faces down to the bone, which was then broken so that the plate could be fitted perfectly. How they see around them it is unknown to all but the Black Apostle himself. 

Their Armour has changed over the millennia and now resembles glass, smooth and shinned. Any light that falls upon it seemingly gets lost within its depths, adding to their sly techniques. However unlike the other Iron Warriors the armour is the darkest black, much like their face plates, why this was turned to that colour or how is unknown, though some claim it is a pointer to their Warsmith’s name. 

The Armour, has no sigils upon it. No allegiances to the Ruinous Powers stand within the Silent Ones, which points to them never speaking after declaring a Oath of Silence when they were betrayed. The Marines have grown larger through the injections of dozens of Simms stolen from various sources to keep them active during their long range missions, which sometimes could last to the excess of two years. 

The remaining skin that they have upon their body, at the side and back of the head, is like their Armour a dark black colour, again how this has come to be it is unknown with speculation being the Armour itself has corrupted its bearers. The Iron Warriors Icons had been removed thousands of years earlier, with the Astartes ridding themselves of all burdens until all chaos had broken out on Voga. Each Silent One wears a chain mail cloak over their Armour. 

Type of Squad: A Stealth Squad, and one of the few within the Legion. They are known as the Silent Ones, each Astartes seemingly more mysterious than the last. 

Equipment: Arkias, carries a odd weapon. A ornate Tulwar with a amber pommel which contains a single tooth pulled from his mouth, it was given to him as a gift from the White Scar, Temur who he had become a Honour-Brother with after the Ork Siege of Voga. The blade itself is made from the finest metal, able to cut through armour with relative ease it matches his sharp edged attitude perfectly. 

His second weapon is a Bolt Pistol. This however is far different from the standard weapon used by the Astartes. Its muzzle has been lengthened so that he can rest his palm upon it to further his aim, as has its magazines which each hold thirty rounds rather than the ten a normal one holds. However the fire rate is lessened, with each round taking three seconds to slot into place before being able to fire. 

A pair of barbed Combat Knifes rest one each thigh, their edges with notches cut out of them for maximum damage, so when stabbed if the said target tries to pull it will become lodged in, shredding flesh and bone alike. 

Company: It largely remains which Company the Silent Ones belonged to Pre-Heresy, however it does not matter now for their allegiances lay with no one but Vilhelm, their previous Commander expunged from their memories they are now members of the First Company. 

Personality: Some Astartes ask how can Arkias and his Sons have a personality, others claim they never did have. Though during their time on Voga, those who served with them realised this was far from true and each Marine was like a running river in the way their attitudes changed towards one another. Now however they are simply unemotional assassins, used by their Lord. 

Background: Arkias had first fought alongside the Emperor during the Unification Wars, as one of the Thunder Warriors. This had earned him a great respect amongst his Brothers and such it was saw fit that he would lead his own Squad, hand picking each Terran to become a Astartes for his own agendas. 

Arkias and his Squad had been amongst the first to land upon Olympia alongside the Emperor, who each had gained a great respect for. The cold eyes of Perturabo had always haunted the dreams of Arkias. However he had not been so popular with many of the Olympian Marines, and had only really struck a friendship with Vilhelm and his Command Cadre, even though the Silent Ones acted as a independent force. 

And then, after thirty years of serving upon the front under the banner of their Lord-Primarch, the Silent Ones were sent to Voga to remain until the Crusade finally came to a end and Horus denounced his Father. At first, Arkias had flew into a outrage and began to mobilize the Regiments of Voga under the Iron Head sigil. 

Then word had reached them of a Imperial Fleet approaching and Arkias had thrown down his weapons, preparing to meet his allies for the first time in decades. However that had not been the case, a large Imperial Fist force invaded the world while the Iron Warriors still remained under a white flag and took to the walls, slaughtering Vogans as traitors. 

Five Brothers were lost. Five of the Loyalists were murdered by the yellow armoured Bastards, killing them as they marched forwards to conduct peace talks. Seeing this high from a perch Arkias ordered those few Vogan Siege Companies under him to retreat to the Keep, sealing all entrances the war of attrition had begun. 

Then the skies had been lit by detonations and gun fire, dozens of Stormbirds and the newer Thunderhawks ripped towards the besieging Astartes, strafing their lines like a drunken dancer, without mercy or remorse. With that Arkias led a counter charge, leading bulky Vogans outwards from the tip with his four remaining Brothers in tow. 

Caught between a hammer and anvil, the Imperial Fists were slaughtered. At their head was the only Marine he still had a feeling for within the Legion. Vilhelm. Both Brothers embraced with joyful faces, the last time anyone had seen the face of Arkias in fact. Nowadays the Silent Ones can be seen sneaking in and out of shadows, bringing the vengeance of Vilhelm upon rebellious Iron Warriors. 

Squad-

Tartarus- Second in command, wields a Bolter with a drum barrel and scope. 

Evangelos- Largest of Astartes, carries a modified Sniper Rifle with two barrels used to take down enemy Commanders, rounds are of a larger caliber. 

Vlassis- Carries twin Chain-Pick Axes. 

Hyakinthos- Weapons of choice are twin Lightning Claws, smaller than his fellows but makes up for it in his brute strength. 

Finally done them hope they were what you thought they would be BAV. 
:victory:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Name: Redivivus

Age: A veteran of the Great Crusade, Redivivus has since waged a 10,000 year war on the enemies of the Black Apostle.

Physical Description: Before his transformation, Redivivus was not of astounding physique beyond the normal superhuman levels of the Astartes. A typical, if even slightly short Techmarine. 

Though since, Redivivus has been transformed by the Obliterator Virus. Twisted into a chaotic parody of man and machine, the weapons he cherished and worked over a part of his body as any other. Redivivus and his two Brothers do not look like your typical Obliterators (if even such a thing as a typical Obliterator exists.), they appear to be much more machine than man. Somewhere between a Terminator and a Dreadnought in size, the highly mechanised, robotic form of Redivivus can be an imposing sight on the battlefield.

As the Obliterator Virus ravaged his body, his modified power armour first fused with his skin, becoming one. A great hunger for technology, more powerful and feral than anything before, overtook him. It drove him almost past the point of insanity, until the constant hunger set him upon one of his comrades. A Chaos Terminator, a lieutenant of his company. Redivivus ambushed and killed him in a fit of madness, clawing away the armour and absorbing it into his own form.

The sick hunting game continued, he set upon his Brothers like a plague. Eventually he was joined by his two former Brothers, fellow Techmarines of the same company. The Virus in their bodies was the only thing preventing them from ripping themselves apart for the precious pieces of technology. He can barely remember now, but the insanity eventually came to an end. Whether the destructive Virus had burned its course, or his new body was finally satisfied with the additions he had harvested, none can tell.

His Brothers, Falcis and Pangorax usually act incredibly independently. Like Redivivus they freely welcomed the additions to their body and make avid use of them both on and off the field of battle. They spend the most time together when at war, fighting as a unit. Or when they pool their technological abilities to construct or repair something particularly fearsome for the Black Apostle.

For reference, he now resembles a Custodian Dreadnought (except in size). A Draconic head with glowing red eyes looks out coldly from his enhanced form. A snapping maw that resembles ancient animal(bear) traps.

Type of squad: Heavy Support. A variety of weapons can be brought to bear from Redivivus and his cult, making them invaluable firepower platforms. 

Equipment: Like all Obliterator Cults, Redivivus and his Brothers are literally laden with heavy weapons moulded into their very bodies. The multitude of weaponry breaks down into: Shoulder Mounted Lascannon and Plasma Cannons, a MultiMelta from his left forearm and Autocannon on the right. From his snapping metal maw, a hideous torrent of Daemon fire can blow forth. Each hand ends in wickedly barbed fingers which can energise on command, replicating the effects of a powerfist.

Though often dormant, his Servoharness is still a part of his body. And can be activated to assist when working with less destructive technologies, combining with the mechendrites which slide from his hands.

Company: Originally, Redivivus was part of the First Company, though moves depending on the whim of the Black Apostle, his requirement on the battlefield and his own agenda. He has been working more extensively with the Second Company as of late.

Personality: After the murderous hunger abated, Redivivus' mind slowly crawled back to its original mannerisms. He was always extremely interested in technology of all kinds, bordering dangerously close to being fanatical. He can be very reclusive, especially while working. Though more prone to something a little closer to open conversation with those that he knows. He usually completely disregards those of lower rank or not immediate importance.

He still holds his devotion to everything mechanical, often working with many of the War Smiths. Though in battle, the curse of all Obliterators overtakes him. As the noise and violence of warfare abounds, the powerful hunger for destruction comes before all else. 



Hope that's all up to standard BAV, I'll take up the challenge if I'm able :grin:


----------



## papercutdan (Oct 28, 2009)

wow, that was a perfect representation of a obliterator. I really liked it


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Vicitous Diov 
Age: Recruited just before the Horus Heresy
Physical Description: Has blonde hair that reaches his lower back and has gold colour eyes. He is slightly shorter then the average space marine. His right arm and left leg have been replace by bionic parts due to some injuries he suffered many years ago.
Type of squad: Quick reacation force made up of several Chaos Choosen in a rhino. One of them is armed with a melta gun another with a flamer. They also have knowledge of chaos rituals and can assit Victous in them.
Equipment: A force weapon and a plasma pistol. He is protected by power armour and is eqiupped with frag and krak gernades.
Company: 3rd Company
Personality: Victous is quite and calculating. He tend to say only what is needed. He usually keeps to himself. It is almost as if he has his own agenda that he is following. He sees everyone around him as a fort or bunker. They each have defense but like any fort or bunker it can be destoried.
Backround: Victous was recruited just before the Horus Heresy. Due to his inexperience he was badly injuried and had his left leg and right arm replace by bionics. He sees this as his largest failure ever. Yet it was during his injuries that his psychic powers manifested. His psychic powers cause him to be an outcast in the legion. He has slowly been learning more about his psychic powers and to use them. He has also manged to recruit a few iron warriors to assisit him in return he offers them glory and power. He serves for the 3rd company. Although most of the time he is performing some kind of ritual or off doing his own thing trying to gain new information. Although when ordered to he will do as told.


----------



## papercutdan (Oct 28, 2009)

I like Vicitous Diov story but i am a little confused on if he was recruted before or after the Horus Heresy


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Just before the Horus Heresy and was injuried during it.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

looks good im willing to join up

Name: Kerias bloodeyes

Age: Recruited just before the heresy

Physical description: big even for a space marine, he is about 9 feet tall, and is covered in thick corded muscle, Kerias has had both his eyes replaced with his own free will with augmentations to improve his battle prowess, the screen of these bionics are red giving Kerias his nickname, Kerias has been affected by a few mutations of khorne, he now has runes of khorne imprinted all over his body which glow red when blood has been split near by, one of his hands has turned into a talon not unlike the talons on a ancient terran eagle, and his skin has turned into something like sharkskin which is black and grey with little barbs on them

Type of Squad: a havoc squad, made up of, 
-Dameos, armed with a lascannon
-Selcario, armed with a lascannon
-Ferinos, armed with a plasma cannon
-Zaraiha, armed with a plasma cannon
-Prestor, armed with a plasma gun
-Farneas, armed with a bolter
-Geltas, armed with a bolter
-Helios, armed with a bolter
-Brasten, armed with a bolter

Equipment: unusually, Kerias is one of the only sargeants preferring to stick to his battle field place, instead of throwing his men into combat where they will die, he keeps them to the squad specialty of shooting, thus he is equipped accordingly, being armed with a lascannon, boltpistol and a power weapon in case of emergency, his armour is the normal colour of iron grey, but everything is edged in the black and yellow stripes of the legion, his armour is cover in scrolls, plates of armour, hair locks, all taken from the battlefield from all types of enemies, such as tau, space marines, eldar, and many others

Company: 2 company

Personality: Kerias is loud and Vugular, his emotions changing quickly, thus he has a short attention span, and is often getting into fights with others, because either he insults them, or he thinks they insult him, although he will not ever pick a fight with a higher ranking officer, and is obedient and loyal like a whipped dog do his masters, Kerias worships the bloodgod khorne

Backround: Kerias was recruited before the Horus heresy, he believed that Horus was correct in what he had done and that Perturabo was correct in following him, he was deeply embittered when his childhood friend chose not to follow his primarch, tried to assassinate his company master and then committed suicide, Kerias decided soon after to remove his eyes and have them replaced with bionic implants, when the apothecary's refused to commit such an "atrocitie" to a fellow iron warriors, he pulled out his combat knife placed it apon his eyelid and said, i will take for my self then" and gouged out his eye, shortly followed by his second eye, the apothecary's couldn't just leave him blind, so they finally gave into his request and gave him red eyes.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Name: Corius "The Serpent" Maximun

Age: Pre-heresy, on of the first recruits from Olympia. Everyone, including himself, has forgotten his age, but it is estimated to be about 10500.
Physical Description: A huge Astartes, built massive from first initiation. His power armour barely fitted his at first, so had to have it modified. Eventually was "given" terminator when he came back from a mission and he was the only one who survived, including the terminator sergeant accompanying them. He protested that they were killed by the enemy and he fought them off. His face is where the most obvious mutations have taken place, as his face is covered in green scales, his tongue has becomes forked and his teeth have become more like daggers. His canines have become elongated and filled with a deadly poison which he relishes in using against any foe stupid enough to come close enough to him. All these plainly serpentine mutations have lead to him being dubbed "The Serpent" by everyone who comes into contact with him.

Type of squad: Basic average terminator squad. Mix of standard twin-linked bolters, CC weapons and long range weapons.
Ares: Twin-linked bolter and a power sword.
Celux: Reaper Autocannon and a power axe
Mithras: Chain-fist and combi-melta
Desin: Heavy flamer and power-fist

Equipment: Corius himself is armed with a pair of master-crafted lightning claws. For taking down ranged opponents, he will often employ his squad to take them out, or will utilize his own unique wargear. Corius' Terminator armour is fitted with a short range teleporter which allows him to appear in his enemies (who thought themselves safe at range) and tear them apart in a fountain of gore.

Company: 2nd

Personality: Tries to be cool and calculated, but often gets very angry when he fails or his capability is called into question. He has an undying contempt for the pathetic servants of the Emperor. Also very argumentative and will question anything he thinks is wrong or doesn't understand.

Background: Born in Tranda, a small unknown town on Olympia. When the crusade came to Olympia, only a handful of boys were chosen. Corius wasn't one of them. Infuriated at this, he toke a note of who was chosen. Among them was his brother, but not just his brother, his TWIN brother. What was a man to do? His brother looked like him, but he was nothing like him. He was a sniveling runt who wouldn't last 5 minutes on the battlefield. He always ran from a fight, where as Corius ran AT it. He was born to fight, and he was not going to be denied his opportunity. So...he killed him. He murdered his own brother in cold blood. By the time anyone realized, he was already a full Astartes. His sergeant reasoned that such a determination and cunning would be helpful on the battlefield. After his alteration, he became a beast. A monster that barely fitted into his power armour. After Techmarines having to repair it 7 times, it's machine spirit begging to be the protection for a smaller marine, and Corius "aquiring" a suit of terminator armour, the techmarines agreed to let him adorn it. Ever since then, he has wreaked havoc in his nigh inpeniterable Terminator armour. After the heresy, he fitted it with a personal teleporter. Proving it's worth, he slew the 5th captain of the Imperial fists and stole his master-crafted lightning claws and used then as his own, a fact which still remains a great shame to the Fists. Since then he has lead his squad with the 8th grand company, in the hope of eventually becoming a captain, and possibly more!


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Name: Severus Pyrrhus, Captain of the Iron Warrior’s 2nd company under Warsmith Vilhelm's 8th grand company.

Age: A terran borne; Severus hails from a time before his great primarch’s rediscovery, yet it is almost unheard of for him to speak of his past before the Heresy.

Appearance: What is left of the biological parts of Severus’s face tell of a once ruggedly handsome man, now blessed by the touch of Chaos. Fine silver wires trace intricate paths under the dusky olive skin of the right and lower flesh of his face, emanating from the cold iron that makes up the upper left side of his skull. A cold, merciless grey eye gives a hint at the razor-edged mind behind the harsh visage. His mechanical eye glows a deep red, flaring like the molten heart of a star when he is angered. Severus’s armour has fused with the corded muscle beneath it; sending filament-like tendrils deep within his body to become an inseparable part of his being and granting him an increased strength and bulk. The lip of every plate picked out in the black and gold chevrons of the Sons of Perturabo. Iron spikes emerged from his shoulders and black oil pumps through his veins in place of blood. His deep voice, though still technically biological, has a distinct mechanical tone. Severus has embraced these changes as a true gift from the Dark Gods, relishing in the slow replacement of his weak flesh with the blessing of Iron.

Personality/Background: Callous and merciless as the iron that is slowly engulfing his soul, Severus has displayed an innate sense of timing and a keen eye for the slightest weakness in an enemy’s defenses. His ruthless nature extends to those under his command as well, accepting nothing but complete victory upon the field of battle and showing very little tolerance for questioning of his orders. He has been known to personally eliminate any astartes causing unrest within his company, even in the heat of battle. The only exception to this is his treatment of the mighty Redivivus, viewing the blessed Obliterator as an autonomous unit and closer to an equal in status. Severus rose within the ranks of the Iron Warriors with a cold cunning that caught the eye of the Warsmith, to whom he is unfailingly loyal.

Weapons: Oathbreaker and Shattersoul. 

Oathbreaker is Severus’s prized master crafted Thunder Hammer, forged from metal plates tore from the flanks of the Imperial Palace itself in the siege of Terra. Deceptively simple in physical appearance; the face of the hammer is without adornment and polished to a mirror finish while the reverse curves into a wicked spike. Oathbreaker’s haft is bound in strips of leather cured from the flayed skins of the Iron Warriors most hated of enemies; the Imperial Fists.

Shattersoul is daemon-bound storm shield with an integrated storm bolter. The front of the twisted artifact bears the Iron Skull symbol of the chapter, the eyes of which burn with an inner fire of the warp as the bound daemon peers from within its prison of metal. Teeth-like spikes literally grow from the chevron chased edges of the shield and, in rare moments of silence, faint whispers like voices just out of earshot can be heard coming from the blackened iron surface. The integrated storm bolter has also been touched by the presence of the daemon within, firing bolts of void-black metal that scream with inhuman tongues when they impact.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name:Lynx
Position: Third company captain
History 

Lynx is the youngest of the 4 captains and was created from spliced loyalist gene seed captured in the great victory better known as the iron cage incident. He was created from what is rumoured (truthfully) to be Imperial Fist geneseed and though he does not deny or accent to the charge there is something about his nose and cheek bones that is similar to the strikingly hateful face of there nemesis. This however is only seen by the older members of the company and though rumours spread Lynx ignores them with a dogged determination and stoic loyalty that is reminiscent of the accursed primarch.

He was noted during his training for his exceptional ability at extreme range and a certain tactical awareness that meant that he was gifted with one of the most powerful weapons the iron warriors had to offer. The plasma cannon which Lynx adores and admires for its deadly ability to lay low multiple heavily armoured foes despite its irrational scatter is responsible for the scorch marks that adorn his armour and that he has stoically allowed to build into a black crust of burnt ceramite over his gauntlets and arms. 

Lynx was fidted the weapon due to his uncanny tactical aptitude and he is well know for being at least two strides ahead of the enemy, his own company say three yet this has never been proven.

A second rumour surrounds him that he has never been hit by a bullet and it is well known that Lynx prefers to work from afar predicting the enemies movements and responding with deadly fire that scythes them down before they can respond. 

Each squad in Lynx's company has a specific purpose and is thus equipped for a certain job with the perfect weaponry. Of note he only has one terminator squad, each suit reinforced by there own work and they are responsible for breaking the enemy and each is a veteran from before the heresy and was hand picked for there strong wills and close combat ability and each bears combi meltas. They combine with a squad that only bears heavy flamers to clear resistance room by room when a wall is blown and allow the heavier and more long ranged squads to redeploy and then assault again according to Lynx's specific directions. He also uses possessed squads and chosen squads in the assault yet he prefers to use them as forward scouts and infiltrators in his plans. 

It appears to an untrained eye that these two squads break fortresses single handedly yet Lynx ensures that his company understands that alone the two squads would be massacred yet when the enemy are pinned under specific fire from various squads whilst there armour is systematically destroyed the enemy often have no idea of the armoured behemoths presence until they can hear the frantic ring of their footsteps.

Lynx is new and still raw and so has not been gifted equipment that would allow him to break huge chunks in the walls to allow his terminators through and though he can keep the defenders occupied and weaken the wall to breaking point he is highly dependent upon the titan legions to make that critical breach. Thus Lynx has a grudging respect for the princeps of the titan legions which blossomed into a stuttering friendship.

Lynx is technologically unable as he did not receive the training that many Iron Warriors and thus struggles to understand the concept of the machine spirit however he is cunning and logical and thus the princeps sees a keen mind that lacks the base knowledge to implement the concepts. For example Lynx could see the weak points in his armour but would be unable to improve them as he hasn't the skill.

However Lynx finds the xeno technology of the tau much easier to understand and after a raid on their territory succeeded in capturing a rail gun an ion cannon and some fragments of a stealth suit. With the princeps and his companies help he has been attempting to recreate and adapt it for use on a terminator squad this would allow terminators to use melta charges upon the outer wall and move through the breach to slaughter the pinned soldiers. Once done plasma, melta and assault cannon squads could move into support the assault with withering fire whilst the others would continue to destroy the defences that stunt his squads progress from afar.

Till this development is made Lynx is forced to rely upon assault squads from other companies if walls are shielded or unbreachable and though he cab pin warriors down and destroy gun turrets it is not a job that gains respect compared to the glamorous storming of a fortress.

Almost every marines bears a heavy weapon in Lynx's other squads however there leader likes to be safe and thus at least 3 marines in 10 will be armed with plasma or bolt pistols and close combat weapons. These marines not only act as spotters but protect there heavy weapons marines from any unforseen assaults or enemy counter attacks. 

They form a rearguard that allow the heavy marines to retreat take new postions before luring their attackers into a trap. Though these occurances are rare as Lynx is far to sly and cunning for his foe Lynx himself was once wounded whilst concentrating on a shot and only survived through his sergeants prompt actions and the strength of his armour. 

Overall Lynx is seen as a great shot a tactical genius with a little to much cunning to be trusted, whilst his youth and the rumours that surround him have made him a bit of an outcast amongst his other captains though they cant help but notice his impressive victories to defeats ratio and he maintains that that will speak for itself.

Armour: Power armour that bears burns and scratches from the overheating and exploding plasma guns. Other than that it is exceedingly ordinary par the helm which has a faceplate shaped like a lynx in tribute to his name whilst the eyes contain some bionics that improve the range of his vision yet also makes them glow slightly in the darkness. 

Weaponry: Carries a power sword and bolt pistol at his belt whilst his plasma cannon is his main weapon it has not been adapted by Lynx except for a long engraving in gothic
'What is perfect need not be changed"

Appearance: Lynx has cropped his black hair and a light tan which makes his suprisingly blue eyes stand out distinctly. He is small and stocky with extremely large arm muscles from dealing with various amounts of recoil from his heavy weapon.

Bodyguard: Made up of 5 veterans that have served longer than Lynx yet are his closest companions. The real name of each has been long forgotten by most as each of them have taken up code names that correspond to one of the big cats. This has led to confusion over Lynx's original name which was incidentally Lynx

Sabre: Short for sabre tooth. The oldest and most grizzled of his veterans and has the shortest tempered. One of the original terran sergeants, his bite is as bad as his bark however his nickname comes from the weapon he bares. The railgun which he has mounted onto his terminator armour is the prize of the company. It has been chizzled and reshaped and looks like a long sabre which is responsible for several breaches in the enemy walls and the destruction of several vehicles and defences. He is the leader of the entourage and regularly enforces discipline within the company and leads and trains it when the captain is busy else where. His hair is long and greying choopy and unkempt whilst his skin is weather beaten and very tanned. He is of medium height and his terminator gives him a size and weight that is intimidating and keeps the company in line.

Lion: Veteran with a long pony tail of golden hair that when untied flares into a mane of gold and red streaked hair, hence the nickname. He is the sergeant that saved Lynx's life blocking the second sword thrust that would have skewered him with the haft of his spear. He is the most agile and is the swordsman and spotter of the group providing targets and watching the honour guard and his captains back. He is fiercely loyal and as he watches the captains back so he watches the companies back through his connections. He is well known within the 8th grand company and anyone that attacks 3rd company or its captain faces his wroth. He bears a power spear and a plasma pistol and wears power armour.

Cheetah: A speed firer using a heavy bolter he sacrifices a small degree of accuracy for increased firing speeds and he often rakes across the tops of walls trying to force enemies to take cover giving time to relocate or for his squad to reload. He is the talker of the group with a quick wit that creates animosity between him and the disciniplinarion Sabre. The tallest of the group and the strongest able to bear his heavy bolter in one hand and the companies and Lynx's banner in the other. The banner is very simply a 5 taloned claw with 4 bleeding scratches along its fabric and bears the words 
"No foe is invincible" after Lynx's own words when the company was pinned down by several tau broadsides, It is well known that Lynx tore 3 of them down with one shot from his plasmacannon and tore the 4th done with his power sword in a fit of rage at there predicament. The Iron warriors motto is scrawled down the banners pole and due to some chaotic ritual these words glow golden when blood has been spilled.

Jag( short for Jaguar): Regal and majestic, he is the broadest member of the entourage and he appears regal upon the battle field in armour that is spotted with gold. He acts as Lynx's aide casting doubt upon their captains abilities and his tactics. He and Sabre have fought side by side since the great crusade and thus the insubordination is not noted. Lynx respects Jag most of his group for Jag is the one that keeps him straight ensuring his plans are fool proof whilst he is his political influence with the other captains ever striving to better his captains reputation. Lynx sees Jag's worth more than any other and gifted him with the ion cannon that he bears upon his own suit of terminator armour. It is a deadly weapon and it only eminates the deadly grace that Jag embodies tearing down heavily armoured foes with deft ease. Jag is never seen out of his terminator armour by anyone except the veterans and this is a political move upon his part. Within his armour you cannot read his eyes or his posture and thus he is hard to read whilst he reads those that oppose his captain judging there strengths and weaknesses. It is possible that much of his captains reputation for cunning is due to Jag's influence yet he is invaluable

Leo: Named thus due to his uncanny resemblance to Lion with the same flowing hair and strong nose whilst Lion is slightly taller and Leo slightly broader. He ishe quiet man of the group and the most technologically able. He was sent to Mars during the Great crusade and learnt much from the adepts that he has taken back and used to help his captain. It is his captains logic and Leo's ability with machines that resulted in Jag and Sabre's termi armour being adapted to fit the Xeno weaponry and though Leo found this a heinous crime he loves his captain as a brother. For they know each other best of them all having served together in the same squad several times during lynx's rise to the top. Leo is Lynx's emotional counsel and his crutch their lives flowing back and forth as they work together on suits of armour and the stealth suit. He bears a multi melta along with a power sword and is deadly with both. 

The veteran squad is the one squad in the company that has no dedicated task as each of the marines is skilled veterans and Lynx throws them in wherever the line may hold or if the assault is slowing, using bullet and blade to clear foes in the name of the 8th grand company.

It is loyalty to there primarch that holds Lynx to chaos and though he far from forbids chaotic rituals amongst his squad members he does not personally indulge or encourage such activities. He fights for his primarch and the Black Apostle doing that which they think best. In truth he is more of a weapon used and guided by those he loves for chaotic purposes. He was created with kill the imperium upon his lips and so he does these things without a thought as he knows no better. Thus whilst Perturabo and Vilhelm tell him to kill the Imperium is his enemy and he will see it burn

Hope its ok BAV


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

all of them are absolutely great guys and you are all accepted! i would like one more person to make it an even 10, but for now these are the designations;

1st Company:
Papercutdan-Lucas Ironclaw (Terminator)
Dark Angel-Arkias (Stealth)

2nd Company:
Euphrati-Severus Pyrrhus (Captain)
Captain Stillios-Maximus Perciuos (Raptors/Bikes)
Concrete Hero-Redivivus (Obliterator)
Fumble Tumble-Kerias Bloodeyes (Havoc)
Deus Mortis-Corius "The Serpent" Maximun (Terminator)

3rd Company:
Deathbringer-Lynx (Captain)
Necrosis-Vicitous Diov (Sorceror)
Prothor Ironfist-Prothor Ironfist (Terminator)
Lord of the Night-Zamiel the Exalted (Possessed)


Alright so that is the breakdown of who is who, what type of squad they lead and under what company they fall under at the moment. as i said above i would like one more person to join but if not then i will have the action thread up by tomorrow hopefully, so you all know who and what you will be dealing with on our side in regarding the main NPCs i will put the main two up here and a bit of a backround for each;


Name: Shamesu

Age: Was one of the first to be taken from Olympia like his friend and warsmith Vilhelm

Position: Doesn't belong to one company and acts more as a second in command

Appearance: His dreadnought body is absolutley massive due to constant enhancements and add-ons that the company techmarines keep giving him. He stands about a foot taller then the average dreadnought and has a bulkier chassis that is perfect for siege warfare. a knight shaped helm glares out from behind a high face gaurd on his sarcophogus with cold ice blue eyes and his body is covered in the black and gold chevrons of his legion.

Equipment: two power fists with underslung plasma guns. a lascannon and autocannon attached to his shoulders and a mechanical limb that is tipped with a constant whirring drill.

Backround: Vilhelm's oldest friend since their induction, Shamesu has always stood by his friend's side no matter what the cost. At some point before the heresy he had been interred within a sacred dreadnought and has been in that same body ever since, but before it he had been one of the company's greatest strategists, his mind sharp like a razor blade. while he is mostly quiet now during briefings all know that he is watching each and every one of them closely and intently, and while for some the attention would seem an honor to others it makes them nervous to their core thinking of what this ancient and massive warrior is thinking about them.



Name: was once Vilhelm Ironheart, is now Black Apostle Vilhelm

Age: Was one of the first inductees from Olympia, his age is a bit fuzzy even to him

Position: Warsmith of the Iron Warriors Eigth Grand Company

Appearance: Before his ascension and to those who had served under him during that time they would say that Vilhelm was a bit short for a marine but wider then most. He had short brown hair and piercing blue eyes that spoke of a great cunning that won hi many battles during the Great Crusade. He used to wear a specialized suit of terminator armor designed for sieges but that is long gone now and the only others that still wear these suits are his original retinue. 

After his ascension his armor was blackened and his skin made almost translucent, silver veins flowing with glowing mercury could be seen underneath both his skin and armor. his face became lipless and noseless, his teeth turning razor sharp. For centuries he and his company raged across the galaxy until they were finally stopped by the Grey Knights who banished Vilhelm back to the warp where he still sits now feeding off of the souls that his men kill with every campaign. 

his release is only a few days away and while it is unknown what he will look like upon his return some of his captains and men have had dreams, his body now had great black wings, daemon fire shot out of his mouth, black smoke seemed to seep from every joint in his armor but worst of all were his eyes, a cold black with tiny silver pupils.

Backround/Personality: Vilhelm had been inducted at an old age for recruits because of the death of his family and his stint with Perturabo. After surviving the change with his old friend Shamesu who had showed to be one of the greatest tactical minds in this new batch, Vilhelm had showed a cunning in his tactics that was unseen within the legion before. he used new tactics to achieve his overall goal and after many years he was promoted to Warsmith of the Eighth Grand Company. 

He and his company had been one of the first to breach the walls of the Imperial Palace and was the one that had reaped the biggest toll on the Fists in the Iron Cage incedent. Yet unlike their bretheren when the Legion had retreated to the Eye they had not, they had stayed within realspace and carved out a small empire for themselves on the eastern fringes. While he is banished he still speaks to his men from a small portal into the warp, and still insists on doing the briefings himself even from his current state.

Equipment: Before his banishment Vilhelm had weilded a powerful warhammer made of blackened iron and titanium and the numerous weapons systems within his armor, now the hammer lays on a pedestal and gets darker as the days go by while it waits for the return of its master.


----------



## papercutdan (Oct 28, 2009)

srry if these are obvious answers but is Vilhelm now a Daemon Prince? Has Shamesu bean leading the Chapter in his absence? and Who is the captain of the 1st company?


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Name: Prothor Ironfist
Age: Fought during the heresy
Physical Description: Prothor is a bear of a man. He stands at just under 7'0" and his left arm is an augmetic arm that crackles with electrical energy. the left hand side of his face is scar tissue after his face was burned by an imperial flamer
Type of squad: Terminators
Equipment: Power fist and combi-melta, Terminator armour the only piece of customization to his armour is a helmet carved into the shape of a leering daemons face.
Company: 3rd
Personality: Prothor has an a fierce loyalty to his captain and is willing to lay down his life for him. Any who besmirch his name over the source of his geneseed he iews as fools as it does not matter the source Prothor believes one day Lynx will rise up to lead the 8th Grand Company and intends to support him until the end.
Backround: Prothor fought alongside the Black Apostle Vilhelm during the iron cage incident and for his services was inducted into the 3rd companies terminator squad. Although he is an older battle brother than his commander Lynx he respects the young warrior's talents and that is why he is willing to die for him. 
(sorry if it's a bit short fairly tired atm) :alcoholic:


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

hey i'll join if you'd like. I've got a lot of reading to do though holy crap. only made it through the first page of characters and the introduction. still have to read your fluff and page 2's characters.

**okay I have read every word of it now. You say here Vilhelm was banished, but i am unsure why?

also, you said there were four companies. whats going on with the fourth?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd like to join if possible.

Name: Zamiel the Exalted

Age: At least 10,000 years old.

Physical Description: To most Zamiel appears as a horrible Daemon. His skin colour is a mottled crimson with streaks of black where his veins would be. He bears two large horns emerging from the sides of his head. His face itself is obscured by shadows, people have only ever seen two bright red eyes and a gaping red maw against the shadows as they die. Two large wings sprout from his back and allow him to fly while his hands are razor sharp talons, the fingers turned into organic blade-like forms. His legs are hunched but he can run at a surprising speed. He still wears his Astartes armour leggings but has discarded the chest-plate and helmet. His Astartes enhancements on his chest have been improved, giving him a chest that can break chainsword blades.

Type of squad: Possessed Squad.

Rigonen: The second in command of the squad. Rigonen appears like a mix between a Bloodletter and a human. He uses a flaming sword as a weapon and is quite bloodthirsty, often rushing into combat alongside Zamiel regardless of danger.

Meskias: The third member of the squad. Meskias appears like a normal human until combat when his face becomes that of a million men simultaneously and his body becomes twisted and deformed. He uses the mouths that appear all over his armour and body to spew flames at the enemy. He is very calculating and calm and is generally unliked by the squad.

Edrad: The fourth member of the squad. Edrad is the biggest of the squad and is covered in pustules and boils. His skin is green and mottled and grossly enlarged in certain parts while his two eyes have been replaced by two pairs of three small beady yellow eyes, and a broken horn covered in slime that extends from the left side of his head. He uses his fists as a weapon to spread disease against his enemies. Edrad himself is a brute and does whatever Zamiel says without question.

Dariula: The final member of the squad. Dariula is a thin and wiry astartes, and possesses two chitinous crab-like claws that he uses to tear enemies apart. His head is now that of a monstrous serpent allowing him to devour his enemies, and use the tentacles that extend from his body to engulf them. Dariula is a laid-back and ambivalent man who prefers to indulge himself in excess rather then a bloodbath, but is afraid of Zamiel and follows his every command.

Equipment: The Possessed use their unique weapons to fight, see above.

Company: 3rd Company

Personality: Zamiel is haughty and arrogant to a large fault. He does not believe that any of his superiors have the right to lead him and often challenges them. He also believes that nobody has the right to gaze upon his perfect form and tears apart cultists who witness him in battle. He sometimes tears other Chaos Marines apart but only does so when they witness him for long periods.

Zamiel is also very eager to fight and often disregards orders to retreat or hold until the last moment, allowing him to reap as many kills as possible. He is also dismissive of all enemies, believing them inferior, except the Astartes, whom he believes to be inferior still but better then the rest.

Zamiel is also an avid collector of trophies, always taking a piece of his most challenging foes as a keep-sake. He currently has a Salamander's captain helmet which he took at Istvaan, an Imperial Fist's Chaplain helmet which he took at Terra, an Eldar Striking Scorpion Exarch's helmet which he took during a battle with the Eldar and a Tyranid Carnifex tusk which he took during a Tyranid invasion.

Background: Zamiel was taken from Olympia in the middle of the Great Crusade. He fought with distinction and was promoted to Sergeant of the 3rd company's fifth squad after he single-handedly slew an entire nest of Hrud. He was then recalled to Olympia where he took part in putting down the rebellion. 

After this he was called to Istvaan III where he took part in the massacre of the loyalists, there he killed at least thirty loyalist marines and still has the helmet of a Salamander's captain that he decapitated in the battle hanging from his belt. 

During the Heresy he learned of Possession from a Word Bearer and performed the appropriate rituals to allow a Daemon to take root in his flesh. He was successful and a Daemon named Exaltius merged with him. He then forced his squad, consisting of 15 men at the time, to get their own Daemons, 5 of the men died during the possession. Zamiel led his new squad down to Terra and reaped a large tally of kills, slaying an Imperial Fists Chaplain and his Terminator guards, taking the Chaplain's helmet as another trophy, before the Iron Warriors retreated.

When they reached their new home Zamiel decided he was unhappy with his squads performance, 4 of them perishing during the battle. He forced the remaining eight to fight each other to the death until four were left. He chose them as his squad and leads them into slaughter, laughing with joy.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

@papercutdan, Aye vilhelm is a daemon prince, yes shamesu has been vilhelm's proxy, and the first company captain is an NPC, his name is Barok
@Unexpected22, yes Vilhelm was banished, i went over it a bit in the little bio above i believe BUT he is going to be out within days, everyone in the company will know this. im not sure what you mean about the fourth, it is still there and led by the NPC Aresk but no one has said they were a part of that company is all, and i would love for you to join!

prothor ironfist, Lord of the Night and Unexpected when you get your character up, you are all accepted. i am closing this recruitment thread after unexpected gets his character and we will be on our way!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Dawww, Xpek! You's better hurry boy! I wanna start:grin:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

a bit of a heads up for everyone also, it might be smart to read up on some Iron Warriors fluff/backround just so you have a feel for the heart of the legion and their beliefs. also for everyone who seems to have....unruly characters, tis a good thing and i like the differences in attitudes and personalities but remember that insubordination WILL NOT be tolerated by the captains or the Black Apostle, especially after he breaks out of the warp once his banishment is up. the iron warriors do not look kindly on such things so keep that in mind along with the fact that you can die, we dont want anyone getting executed


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Name: Eisen Mörder
4th company
Chaos Space Marine

Eisen has recently been recruited, and was not alive during the Heresy. However, he knows his history, and he knows the story of the Black Apostle he serves. It was Black Apostle Vilhelm's exploits that spiked his interest in joining the 8th Grand company, being eager to fight under one who was so close to Perturabo himself. 

Not only does he know the history of his legion, he knows the art of war as well, and has been promoted to lead a squad of 10 chaos space marines since his transformation, which was just less than a decade ago. The squad has six marines with bolters, two with heavy bolters, and and two with pistols and close combat weapons. Eisen himself carries weapons for both situations. He carries both a bolter, and a medium lengthed, double edged sword. This sword is made from the warsmiths, and combined with the tainted blessings of his gods, it shall never break.

Despite not being alive during the heresy, a chaotic version of the Imperium's heresy pattern armor has come to be his own. He adores the large metal studs covering his armor, being able to make his entire body even more of a lethal weapon at close range. Where the aquila would be on most space marine chests, his holds the iron skull over the eight pointed star. He has a fairly common mutation. His head bears two long horns ascending from his temples. For his age they are quite long already, beginning their first point in direction away from each other. His own guess at this is because of the way he dives into things. A brutal personality beseeches him, and his prayers to the true gods have not gone unanswered. He did not dip into the pools of the warp. As soon as he was transformed with the tainted gene-seed, he plunged himself into the realm of chaos and would not have had it any other way.

His life was full of misery on an Emperor forsaken planet. It was emperor forsaken because it was in the same system as Olympia had been when it was still suitable for life. His hive city life had been bad enough as a child. The older he grew the more he learned how much worse the hive city he was in was worse than most. He had a longing desire to learn more, learn more about the fear mankind had of him because of his long lost neighbors, the iron warriors.

He would take on the name the rest of mankind had already given him. A traitor, an iron warrior.

(his squad will get more detailed in the action thread, didnt want to take the time to think of stuff for all fo them as well since we're trying to get thsi show on the road.)


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

This looks interesting, if you're accepting more players, then I'll read what's gone on so far, and create a character.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry bit confused as to whats going on
I'm assuming you have stalled the breach
I'm currently busy at a mates house so have no time to make a detailed post i'd just like to update my company on where they are and what they are doing so we are all on the same page if thats ok with you BAV

I apologise my post was long and my intentions may have become muddled

Prothor: You are currently in the midst of making planet fall. Hit the ground and regroup with the rest of the company. Your orders are to go through the middle breach directly behind 1st company when the breach is made. Sabre has told you you are to take hold of the possessed of Zamiel when you reach them and take them through the breach with you which wont be for a while yet

Zamiel: Obviously your doing your lure and spotting the walls. Whether you report is up to you however, the WALL HAS NOT FALLEN... the other legions havent reached so however good you think you are... well naa you ent that good and running at the wall is just going to make you a bullet pincussion. I advise you to report possessed or not your insolence makes the honour guard of CHeetah and Jag very annoyed and both of them have enough influence and experience to kill you if you annoy them to much

Necrosis (your name is long and your post is fine but just for the sake of it) You have pushed the cultists through the minefield are now trying to organise a detailed report of the walls defences before your captain arrives. You have seniority over the possessed but they dont seem very happy about taking orders. Get those defense reports before the captain hits the ground.(A report of what my forward spotters see would be bloody useful for me at least if you think its a good idea BAV)

Really sorry to be a bit authoritarian BAV but i really am confused by where the rp is... i read a post saying the breach has been made and its dissappeared


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

yeah that was an accident DB so no worries i took it down, it was too early for it, so go ahead and do what you want with your company. i want to make sure everyone is planetside and ready before we start the assault.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

So the wall hasn't been breached yet. My mistake then, sorry.

And my character is just insolent, he'll do his job but he'll try to goad the other astartes into fighting with him. That and make sarcastic comments about them. But he isn't treacherous, he wont attack another Astartes unless they strike first, that way he has an excuse


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

good, i dont want my only possessed squad getting executed  SO YES EVERYONE THE WALL HAS NOT BEEN BREACHED YET!


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

If you ever need an extra player, just PM me. I would like to join...but it's already closed, always liked the Iron warriors, and I know the fluff:victory:


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

One of Choosen sent a vox to my captain telling him about the fort and it's defenses. My character right now is being lazy.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok guys i redid the most recent update, just a heads up for everyone, isnt much of a difference so if you are supposed to be entering the bastion and havent in your previous response dont worry about, you can wait a bit and post again once a few others have or change it if you want. sorry for the change but i felt as if the update was a bit wimpy, also on a side note Arkias (Dark Angel's character) has been killed, if anyone is killed for whatever reason they are more then welcome to join as another character. for those interested in joining i am opening the recruitment thread for anyone interested, we have lost a few people so we have empty slots. just post your characters and i will OK them asap, thanks everyone!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Pavor Man-Flayer.

Age: Pre-Entombing: Five thousand, eight hundred and seventy. 

Appearance: Pavor stands taller than most his fellow Iron Warriors. That is due to the Dreadnaught Chassis he was placed within after his body had been all but destroyed seven hundred years before by a enemy Leman Russ, however he had managed to make it back several dozen metres into a trench where he was found by a Iron Warrior-Apothecary. 

His right arm is a giant three pronged claw, the blades curved and enthralled within a buzzing blue field while his left is a giant piston mounted hammer, that shakes violently as a extreme force is sent through it, a perfect weapon for breaking down walls and gates. Built primarily for close combat, the fore of his armour has been reinforced several times that of a normal Dreadnaught, however those are often only repairs. 

His helm is shaped like that of a Astartes, however it is by far oversized with a grill taking up the entire lower half, hot steam often being vented from there. A pair of slit eyes sit directly above them, a sharp metal plate the only thing that keeps them apart. Four horns extend from the rounded head, the lower two curling forwards while the upper pair point towards the skies. The actual body is square in shape, with broad shoulders marked with the sigil of the Iron Warriors. 

The legs are small and stubby, covered in metal pipes that strengthen them further. Three claws reach from each foot, however these are all but useless in fighting, but instead are used to give him a more stable footing when he is advancing up hill or otherwise. A cloak of human skin, sown together by a Handler who was then added to the gory decoration, is pinned to his armour, the skin around their mouths pulled wide. 

Type of Squad: None, however a team of a dozen or more Handlers lead him into battle, though these teams often have to be replaced due to Pavor slaughtering them. 

Company: Fourth. 

Personality: Pavor has grown insane since he had been placed within the Dreadnaught, having been revealed to the Warp by those who chose to keep him alive. 

Background: Inducted upon a unknown world within the Cadian Sector, Pavor was taken from his family along with several dozen more young boys. Those upon the planet were bombarded from above after this had been done. He was pitted against several other children in a gladiatorial event, and was beaten mercifully by a larger and older boy who proceeded to throw his hands in the air, however Pavor quickly stabbed him through the heart with a nearby pole, pushing the body to the ground. 

Eventually he emerged victor over all others, and thus was inducted by the Warsmith. Unlike many of his Brother’s, he is not Olympian and thus refers to all those veterans as such. He fought for thousands of years, within a Squad of eight others who were destroyed the day he was injured. Now he is led into battle, both a danger to those around him and those that he has set eyes upon.


----------



## KhornesChosen (Feb 6, 2010)

I know I'm new and stuff, would it be too late to hop in on this?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Name: Luminus
Appearance: Luminus wears rather simple power armour for a Chaos Space Marine. Where others would have ostentatious armour with sneering visages of daemons, he has only the battered armour of a normal Iron Warrior. The armour doesn't even display an Iron Warrior mark, it having been worn away. 

In contrast, Luminus has two distinct features. The first is that his eyes glow with arcane fire, of a greenish color. The second, is the shifting colors on the tip of his spear, both a focus and a weapon for this sorceror.

Background: Luminus was once a normal Iron Warrior, a shock-trooper used to assault enemy positions in the last days of a siege. During the Horus Heresy, however, he manifested psyker abilities. his abilities earned him prestige among his fellows, growing in power to lead his squad, instead of being the drone that he usually was.

In the siege on Terra, however, Luminus suffered grievous wounds, an enemy Imperial Fist firing a bolter into his helmet. He lived, but his eyes were ruined entirely. During this time, he was apparently recovered by his brothers to affix bionic replacements. By the time this was done, the assault had failed, Horus dying and Emperor starting his eternal sleep. 

In the Eye of Terror, Luminus' abilities reached their peak. His bionic eyes began glowing as he gained sight beyond other mortals, and an arcane weapon passed into his possession. During the time between the Horus Heresy and the 41st millennium, Luminus played part in several Iron Warrior attacks on the Imperium, during the Black Crusades. For most of this time though, he kept to his studies, reading the warp in order to find its power.

Now, he has deigned to join the Iron Warriors in their attack, hoping to put his latest abilities to use.
Type of Squad: Luminus has 3 thrall wizards with him, but they are insignificant. He will join whichever squad the commander believes needs his support.

Personality: Luminus is at once arrogant and doggedly loyal to the Iron Warriors. Those without psychic powers he views with some disdain, though he can still hold respect for the more powerful. He has given himself over completely to the warp, and is inclined to take certain events as signs, looking for the symbols and numbers of the Ruinous powers in everything. 

[[New one, is this good BAV?]]


----------



## MoreDakka47 (Dec 29, 2009)

Name: Bane The Bringer of Darkness

Age: 10,500

Physical Description: A large pale white man about 9' 5" and around 600 pounds fully equipped with no hair and a long black beard intertwined with bits of skull from past kills. Has red eyes that look as if the pupils are dripping because of their dark color. He still wears the same tactical armor as he wore during the Horus Heresy with no extra adornment on it. Has many scars across his face and chest from his many past conflicts and also has all bionic fingers on his left hand from when an enraged World Eaters Marine bit them off.

Type of squad: A regular tactical squad but they have been with him since the Heresy which makes it one of the few squads with all original members and they also follows Bane style of not adorning their armor.

Equipment: The squad is six men with five of them having bolters and one with a combi-melta just incase they come up on any heavy armor...Bane sports a combi-plasma and a demonically possesed chainsword named "Balksar"

Company: Fourth company

Personality: Bane has a no-nonsense aditude and feverntly obeys his superiors...a trait rarely seen amongst many Chaos Marines. He has no wish to advance in rank beyond Seargent. Would much rather punch a bolter round through an Imperials head than cut him to bits. Also has an extreme trust of all other Iron Warriors until they break that trust in which case they will have to go to great lengths to get it back.

Backround: Bane was one of the first picked from Olympus and one of the first to join up with his Primarch in breaking from the Imperium. Had the fingers on his hand bit off when fighting a World Eater on some unrememberable world in which he then punched his fingerless hand through the World Eater's skull. Has no trust for anyother Chaos Chapter or anyone else outside of his Chapter for that matter.


----------



## greyknight13 (Dec 13, 2009)

Name:Ozark The Destroyer
Age: Before the heresy/unknown
Physical Description:A bulky 500 pound man with scars all over his body
Type of squad:heavy support
Equipment:Everyone in the heavy support squad has a chain axe and a heavy bolter
Company:Third Company
Personality:I am a person who puts duty before myself or anyone else
Backround:I am from the planet Tyrine and was in the black crusade


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Name: Sivvald the Maniacal

Company: 1st Company

Appearance: (Armor.) Ceramite with an Obsidian coloration to it adorned with symbols of Chaos... Both his shoulder pads have blackened spikes protruding from around the perimeter, y'know instead of the normal gild on other space marine shoulder plates. Abdomen is seemingly exposed, actually reinforced with a heavy weave for more movement. 
(Face.) A face that only someone with a sick fetish could love... His pupils are fully dilated to completely consume the whites of his eyes. His mouth is replaced with a speaker like grille that extends almost up to his eyes, it can both be used to scream orders across the battlefield or; as a 'shock' weapon capable of causing a guardsmen's head to shatter or split a Space Marines helmet into pieces... The 'ugliness' of this apparatus is further accentuated by the mandibles that protrude from where his lips used to be...
(Hair.) Sivvald has a very distinct display upon his head... He comes fully equipped with an obsidian, six pronged mo-hawk ranging from in between his brow, down to the back of his skull! ((BRUTAL))

Wargear: Very oddly equipped by anyone's standards... Sivvald comes fully armed with a silenced bolt pistol. Other weapons range from dual scimitar like daemon blades ... Plus, y'know, all the other doo-dads that come with a space marine... Like the set of throwing knives, amongst other things...

Background: Sivvald fought during the Great Crusade ((Well that's what he can piece together through his maddened flash-backs...)) under the Iron Warriors. He became seperated from his Legion sometime after the siege of Terra... He survived on his own for a number of years before once more; Sivvald found his long lost brothers in the form of the 8th and The Warsmith Villhelm during some heavy fighting on an Imperial world whos name has been lost to time... And the Inquisition.

Personality: Sivvald prefers to fight as an individual, he typically chooses to jump upon his mark stealthily when the moment is right and after he has made his way past the proper fortifications. ((Though he is fully capable of trench warfare etc...)) But once the adrenaline starts pumping he likes to go through everyone he just snuck past in a blaze of hateful glory that you can hear for miles! Wonder he's lived for over a thousand years... Let alone *TEN THOUSAND*!

When he isn't fighting, though you have little reason for small talk with him as he's a raving lunatic... He's either on full alert or on auto-pilot, he'll take the suicide missions ((And survive)), he takes orders very well... Though he has a tendency to talk in a raspy, almost golem-like voice. ((Without the highs in his tone... Usually the tone that fish-people talk in, if you know what I mean.))

((Alrighty! I'm done! I hope he's satisfactory and if I need to take a squad can we go off in separate directions to fulfill objectives. Preferably only two men, me included. I will change if needed as this sounds like I'd really like it!))

((Edited AGAIN, sorry for being such a pain in the ass but I hope this version is well enough to your liking. If not then I''l just get out of your hair since the RP looks well enough without me at any rate! :victory: ))


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

while that is a great character Noisemarine i already told another Rper that noisemarines would not be allowed. the only real cult troops other then oblits that would seem feasible in an iron warriors force are plague marines and that is a stretch. i am in need of a sorceror though if you would be willing to take that spot


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> while that is a great character Noisemarine i already told another Rper that noisemarines would not be allowed. the only real cult troops other then oblits that would seem feasible in an iron warriors force are plague marines and that is a stretch. i am in need of a sorceror though if you would be willing to take that spot


 Not even as mercs!? D: 

Lol, I'll wait for you to respond to that. If I haven't convinced ya' I'll change it. 

But either way... Can I keep the 'sneaky sneak' assassin type deal going on?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Made a new character, editing the post I already had. Hope it's good enough.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

nope not even as mercs noisemarine, sorry dude. Masked Jackal that is great, you can go ahead and jump in for the last update or if you want wait until the next one


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> nope not even as mercs noisemarine, sorry dude. Masked Jackal that is great, you can go ahead and jump in for the last update or if you want wait until the next one


 Alright, chaos undivided assassin are go? Editing now.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Simple question:

Why, in a rp that was set to be the 8th grand company of _*Iron Warriors*_, are characters from other legions being even considered?

I thought this was supposed to be an IW rp, not a chaos undivided or even Black Legion.


----------



## MoreDakka47 (Dec 29, 2009)

so what do you think of my character? it was on the last page incase you didn't know


----------



## greyknight13 (Dec 13, 2009)

yeh what did you think of mine


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Euphrati said:


> Simple question:
> 
> Why, in a rp that was set to be the 8th grand company of _*Iron Warriors*_, are characters from other legions being even considered?
> 
> I thought this was supposed to be an IW rp, not a chaos undivided or even Black Legion.


 Well... I'm working as a merc... I would say that's a good enough 'excuse' for my character to be eligible. But, I'm leaving it explicitly up to Black on this one and will further edit the character if directed.

EDIT: Also... The Iron Warriors are an undivided legion so...


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

They are an undivided Legion, my wording there was poor.

Iron Warriors are a very prideful legion from their fluff.. tending not to seek outside aid from anyone that isn't Iron Within if you understand what i'm meaning.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Euphrati said:


> They are an undivided Legion, my wording there was poor.
> 
> Iron Warriors are a very prideful legion from their fluff.. tending not to seek outside aid from anyone that isn't Iron Within if you understand what i'm meaning.


 Yeah I understand what you're getting at... Either way I don't really intend on acting like one of the Emperor's Children during the RP anyway, so if it really is that big a deal I can easily change the wording around a bit to better suit an Iron Warrior!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

what Euphrati is saying is what i was trying to get across Noisemarines and why i wouldnt allow it before, Iron Warriors DO NOT take help, and if they do it is from other Iron Warriors, they hate the other legions for pulling them into the heresy. so no mercs, at all, from other legions, i am allowing Masked Jackal because he IS an iron warrior but that is the only person from outside the Eighth that i will allow.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

grey knight i need much more to work with from your character, give me some meat in the backround and stuff like that. i wont accept him, he must be an iron warrior and be a part of the Eighth Grand Company, so you know the Eighth never served in any of the black crusades, the Black Apostle hates Abaddon. i wouldnt expect you to know this but now you do, like i said above the only mercenary i am taking is Masked Jackal because he is an Iron Warrior, no others from other legions at all.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> grey knight i need much more to work with from your character, give me some meat in the backround and stuff like that. i wont accept him, he must be an iron warrior and be a part of the Eighth Grand Company, so you know the Eighth never served in any of the black crusades, the Black Apostle hates Abaddon. i wouldnt expect you to know this but now you do, like i said above the only mercenary i am taking is Masked Jackal because he is an Iron Warrior, no others from other legions at all.


 Understood, just made some changes to the character. My apologies for needing so much... Explaining? I hope that this version is satisfactory! :victory:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sorry guys im closing this for the time being, MJ as i told you you are accepted, grey knight and dakka come back later and we will see but right now i have a lot of Rpers in the thread and i was really only looking for one or two more. as of now the thread is closed


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

ooc- hm It seems that my page failed to update yesterday before I posted for Severus (as well as my internet acting up for a bit afterwards didn't help) He would not have ignored those actions/statements so I shall get a reply up for that soon. 

As well as Stillios, attacking another member of the rp and 'knocking him down' (one who is armed with tactical dreadnought armour) without allowing the other player to react to your actions is a bit extreme in the god-moding and should have been something left to the gm to decide.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, I wasn't to sure about that, and I didn't really know how to respond. I just sent a sarcastic remark to Stillios ad left Severus to decide his fate, one which hopefully involves me kicking his ass


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

We shall just say it all happen at the same time (since Severus was rather intent on trying to focus the rage of the obliterators at that moment anyhow).


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, but will I get a chance to get him back? Pleeeeeeaese?


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Oh, believe me... Severus is as ruthlessly cruel as he is loyal to the Black Apostle. You will see.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh sorry...thought he was in power armour.

If its to much Ill edit.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

It's fine, I'll just make you pay later...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok the Second Company has been updated and so has Luminus, still waiting on Prothor and Deathbringer to post so that i can update those outside


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

*sigh* BAV I really wish you would have waited a bit for me to finish the post in reply to the events with Severus as he would have (as I noted earlier). 

I shall just include it into my post for him for the update though as to keep things moving.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sorry for thelong wait for the next update guys, had a long weekend/week. the update should be up some time this week


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> sorry for thelong wait for the next update guys, had a long weekend/week. the update should be up some time this week


Ah okay then. By the way sweet new avatar pic :grin:.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Dead? Asleep? Taking drinks out back? Whats happinin?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok guys sorry for the very long gap in me getting back to you all, life has a tendency to fuck with me at the least opportune moments. if enough of you are still interested i am more then happy to start this back up again, let me know if you are still on board and i will endeavor to get a very good update up for all of you asap


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Still in, Ive got a score to settle with Corius Mwahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

lynx is in


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Severus is still willing to show up that half-blood Lynx if the rp is going to continue.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Corius is still waiting to rend Maximus' head from his shoulders


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Euphrati said:


> Severus is still willing to show up that half-blood Lynx if the rp is going to continue.


Severus can kiss my plasma cannon (your the one for perverted imagery today euph read into that as many euphamisms as you can)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Zamiel is still ready to earn glory for Chaos, and to show everyone up.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Deus Mortis said:


> Corius is still waiting to rend Maximus' head from his shoulders


Bring it on big fella


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Still mid-casting.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

glad to see a lot of you are still interested, seeing as how after this weekend i am done with school i will endeavor to get an update up by monday night at the latest. i am also officially opening the recruitment thread back up for anyone interested in joining


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

if it picks back up i'll post again....seems like kind of an odd statement I'm sure seeing as it would pick back up better if I posted sooner than later. I just want to make sure all those who say they are still in and interested really are.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

BAV it seems like there is only one person whos not interested and that is....you :grin:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I am still interested, thought I'd throw my voice back in here.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok guys the update is up and ready for all of you to read and respond to, hope you all find it to your liking


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Uhh im not included in it BAV.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sorry LoN, ill edit you in when i get out of class today, didnt mean to skip over you.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Name: Akakio Anaxagoras 
Age: 10356 
Physical Description: wears the classic deep red armour of a Adeptus Mechanicus techmarine except his helm, which has been adapted to allow him to speak, his face beneath his helm is a blank canvas except his eyes which are completely white, he is completely bald and has two sockets in the back of his skull which his helmet plugs into. 
Type of squad: Techmarine 
Equipment: Akakios, as a master of the forge has a conversion beamer, servo arm digital weapons, and an ornate thunder hammer that he himself converted to bear the leering skull that shows he is an iron warrior 
Alcaeous, has a servo harness, a combi melta and a thunder hammer 
Apollo, has a servo harness which has had the flamer replaced with a melta gun, a storm bolter, and a thunder hammer 
Company: 2nd 
Personality: Akakios is a generally quiet person who very rarely speaks to anybody other his two fellow techmarines and the Black Apostle himself, is known for the speed at which he performs his job and is very stern and controlling 
Backround: Akakios and his two brother techmarines were trained on mars by Lukas Krom and swiftly rose to the position of master of the forge, when he converted to chaos he was mutated and lost all of his facial features and his eyes were turned pure white, it was then as him and his two brother Adepts were flung into a warp storm that they were found by the Black Apostle, who provided Akakios with a helmet which inserts into two sockets in the back of his skull which go into the speech centre of his brain and channels any thoughts he wants to speak into his voxcaster or straight into the vox channels allowing him 'speech', his 'voice' is totally emotionless and sounds mechanical, meaning his orders and words always sound harsh and demanding.

*i am willing to be a high ranking techmarine instead of a master of the forge , if u would prefer, but i figured that for him to have techmarines under his control being a master of the forge made sense *


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

a master of the forge is fine heartslayer, you have yourself an update as of now so go ahead and post.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

haha, severus got pwnd. the sudden, ' he licks your face' line between yelling at him made me laugh.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

BAV- I've been looking and I have yet to find info that a Black Cube can be used more than once. Per the little fluff I have found (and I even dug through Legion for the details) it is a planet-killing weapon that, once triggered, destroys all life on a planet over the course of ~24 hours and then goes on to scour even the non-organic matter to the bedrock. Never is it stated that it can be recovered/reused that I have found.

I don't mind a gm twisting fluff a bit, but Severus' response hinged on that tidbit of fluff and would have been vastly different if it was reuseable.


----------

